# David, are YOU intense???



## ALBOB (Apr 2, 2003)

This rather shocking photo was snapped in November 16th by a spectator at the collegiate power lifting championships at Pennsylvania State.  The unfortunate competitor, who expressed a plea to remain anonymous, remembered to surgeons that he was " stuck" at the bottom of a personal best attempt in the squat lift when he "sort of pulled his stomach in and pushed extra hard, at the same time as trying to complete the lift."  He remembers a loud popping, splattering noise then a fierce stabbing pain and then not being able to move from the squat position. He remained in this position for about half an hour, since trying to stand caused him overwhelming agonizing pain. Paramedics arrived and applied anesthesia on the spot and carried him to an ambulance. He was rushed to surgery, where surgeons described the trauma as an "explosive and aggravated prolapse of the bowel".  Meanwhile it was revealed that the weight was removed from his shoulders at the time of the incident by two "spotters" on either side of the lifter. The third spotter who was standing behind the lifter was unfortunately sprayed with fecal matter at the time of the incident. This spotter promptly fainted when he realized the extent of of the injury to the lifter, who was a personal friend.  This compounded the task of first aid officers who were at a loss as to how to treat the injury to the lifter in any case, who remained in the squatting position moaning in pain much to the consternation of the helpless audience.  The hapless lifter had successful surgery to relieve the prolapse, but remained immobilized with his feet elevated in stirrups for 2 weeks to ensure "internal compliance with the surgery and that the organs retracted successfully".  To add insult to injury, the ex-lifter required rectal stitching to partially occlude the anal orifice and stitch the rectal passage( which had significantly expanded and torn during the prolapse) and also was put on a low fiber low residue diet to combat flatulence to avoid any possibility of a recurrence. 

CBS news spoke to his wife and asked if she thought he would resume his power-lifting career. " Not if I have anything to say about it."


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 2, 2003)

Jesus! That's disgusting!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 2, 2003)

that is quite possibly the nastiest thing I have ever seen in my life! 

thanks Albob.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 2, 2003)

Where in the hell do you find this stuff? Yeesh!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_thanks Albob.



No need to thank me, I'm just passing on well wishes from a friend of mine............................................who thinks weight lifting is the most rediculous sport on Earth.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> No need to thank me, I'm just passing on well wishes from a friend of mine............................................who thinks weight lifting is the most rediculous sport on Earth.



I have never been a fan of powerlifting, and I think it's dangerous.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 2, 2003)

What's the purpose anyway?


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 2, 2003)

I agree, I do the basic power lifts but I don't EVER use a weight that will cause me to go below five reps.

P.S.  My friend thinks ALL weight lifting is stupid, even just light weights for cardio purposes.  Yeah, he's a bit whacked.   But what do you expect from someone who hangs around me?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 2, 2003)

well, unfortunately the majority of people probably agree with your friend.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 2, 2003)

That's got to be the grossest thing I've ever seen.  God damn that must have hurt.


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 2, 2003)

This shit cannot be true

Damn


----------



## Scotty the Body (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> that is quite possibly the nastiest thing I have ever seen in my life!
> 
> thanks Albob.



I never thought I'd see one sicker than the one you posted in the Adult section Prince, yeah you know the one. 

 thats just sick


----------



## david (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> This rather shocking photo ............his power-lifting career. " Not if I have anything to say about it."





Oh, you fuk'n son of a gross bastard- biatch!   

That was not the correct *INTENSITY* !!!!!





Prince posted a nasty rectum picture and MMA shows toilet bowls with words written in shit!  

But you, my friend, have taken the CAKE.....


forever!!! 

BTW, you'll thank me for the extra present I sent you!

No charge!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: Re: David, are YOU intense???*



> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Oh, you fuk'n son of a gross bastard- biatch!



Hey, no need to go using my REAL name.


----------



## kuso (Apr 2, 2003)

Did it hurt ALBOB?


----------



## david (Apr 2, 2003)

When I saw that picture I was at work and now that I am at home I got to see it again and damn!  That is STILL GROSS!!!!!


----------



## kuso (Apr 2, 2003)

Why the fuck would you click that pic twice?????


----------



## david (Apr 2, 2003)

I ask myself the same question!!!!  Makes me want to think about saying the word, "INTENSE" to ALBOB again!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Why the fuck would you click that pic twice?????



Curiosity?   As a matter of fact, I'm starting to think it's a fake.  

1st clue:  Why is the Super Suit ripped so perfectly?  OK, if a guy shits an intestine or two into his suit it's gonna be under abnormal stress, but that's what the suit was designed for, to add extra support.

2nd clue:  Someone just HAPPENED to have a camera focused perfectly on his asshole while he was doing a squat?  Unless the photog was MJ, I'm having doubts.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 3, 2003)

Y'know, it is a good thing that Mmafiter wasn't one of the paramedics on the scene.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Y'know, it is a good thing that Mmafiter wasn't one of the paramedics on the scene.




Yeah, he'd have his whole damn fist shoved up in there.  

Have we beaten that horse enough yet?  Nah, I didn't think so.


----------



## Blieb (Apr 3, 2003)

TULIP!


----------



## david (Apr 3, 2003)

Either way... it's a gross thought!


----------



## irontime (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Curiosity?   As a matter of fact, I'm starting to think it's a fake.


Well only one way to find out. You start squatting and i'll get the camera


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 3, 2003)

Better get a wide angle lens...


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Better get a wide angle lens...



Said one lardass to another.


----------



## david (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Said one lardass to another.




A ha aha ah ha!


----------

